# Noch 'ne Unklaarheit bei'm Brandungsvorfach...



## elefant (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute
Nun bin ich bei'm Basteln von Vorfächern zum Brandungsangeln...
Nachdem,was ich so gelesen habe,nimmt man dazu Vorfachstärken von ca. 0,35mm. - Aber Das bezieht sich anscheinend nur auf die Schnurstärke,an der die Haken sind! ODER???
Sonst macht die Sache mit der Schlagschnur nicht viel Sinn,weil das Blei ja dann doch wieder an 0,35ger Schnur hängen würde....-Oder wie???
Muß ich nun die Hauptvorfachschnur ähnlich stark wie die Schlagschnur nehmen? - Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge.... - Bitteeeeee....
(Das sieht irgendwie doof aus:So ein 'Mordsstrick'!)


----------



## Holger F. (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Noch 'ne Unklaarheit bei'm Brandungsvorfach...*

Moin,
da du ja das Blei an das Vorfach hängst, muss das genauso stark wie
die Schlagschnur sein.
Die Mundschnüre mit dem Haken sind dann ca. 0,35 Schnur.
Hier mal ein Link wo alles sehr gut beschrieben ist.
http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/geraete-tipps/brandungsmontagen/montagen.htm

Petri Holger


----------



## McKay (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Noch 'ne Unklaarheit bei'm Brandungsvorfach...*

Moin,
Ich weiß nicht,ob du diese Seite schon kennst:
http://home.wanadoo.nl/escort/onderlde.htm
ist recht umfangreich,und gut gemacht.
Viel Spaß beim basteln.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## elefant (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Noch 'ne Unklaarheit bei'm Brandungsvorfach...*

Vielen Dankall


----------



## Agalatze (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Noch 'ne Unklaarheit bei'm Brandungsvorfach...*

ich nehme auch immer ne 35 als mundschnur.
mundschnur ist die schnur die am haken hängt.
und als hauptschnur nehme ich ne 70 er.
das funzt alles ganz gut. wünsche dir viel geduld und nicht so blutige
hände beim basteln.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. August 2004)

*AW: Noch 'ne Unklaarheit bei'm Brandungsvorfach...*

Moin, ich verwende als Hauptschnur für die Montagen 71iger Suffix Suprem. Man kann auch 61iger Trilene Big Game nehmen aber dünner würde ich nicht bauen. Als Mundschnur verwende ich entweder Amnesia, wenn ich keine Federn in der Montage verwende. Wenn das der Fall ist und es kommt auf die Mundschnurlänge an dann verwende ich die braune Hechtschnur von Cormoran. Die ist ähnlich wie die Amnesia  nur hat sie den Vorteil das sie nach eine Überdehnung durch einen Fisch in die Ursprungslänge zurück geht. Das macht die Amnesia nemlich nicht.


----------



## petipet (4. August 2004)

*AW: Noch 'ne Unklaarheit bei'm Brandungsvorfach...*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Das macht die Amnesia nemlich nicht.


Genauso ist es Jörg. Hatte ich beim Basteln damals nicht bedacht und ich wunderte mich, dass einige Systeme nicht mehr funzten. (Das waren die, die überdehnt waren. Drill, Hänger usw.) Dann funzt das eventuell nicht mehr, mit der SRT-Feder.

Gruß...Peter:m


----------



## Agalatze (4. August 2004)

*AW: Noch 'ne Unklaarheit bei'm Brandungsvorfach...*

man man jungs- ihr wisst was gut ist !!!


----------



## MichaelB (4. August 2004)

*AW: Noch 'ne Unklaarheit bei'm Brandungsvorfach...*

Moin,

ich nehme keine Federn, irgendwie komme ich mit den Teilchen nicht so klar - statt dessen baue ich sowohl Nachläufer- als auch Liftmontagen als Durchlaufmontage mit 60er Dega "Salzwasserleine" und bin somit nicht auf eine zentimetergenaue Länge der 35er Mundschnur angewiesen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Michael


----------



## elefant (4. August 2004)

*AW: Noch 'ne Unklaarheit bei'm Brandungsvorfach...*

Whow,gute Tip's - DANKE!


----------

